# Using CBT to overcome OCD/fear of doing something wrong



## deadhero22 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm trying to overcome the constant fear I have when socializing with people. It's sort of OCD like. I'm constantly worrying how I appear to others. Do I look nervous? Am I making them nervous? Making too much eye contact? Not enough? My biggest fear is I'm making others nervous by my actions. How do I use CBT to overcome this? I tried CBT with my therapist, but it didn't seem to work. I still obsess. Maybe you guys have some suggestions. THanks


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Did your therapist suggest keeping a journal? The object is to keep track of your compusions, panic, etc. and, over a period of time, look for a pattern in the timing, the intensity, and the situations in which they occur. 
This is probably the only suggestion from a therapist which has helped me with OCD. Through reading my own journal, I was able to spot some very strong patterns in my behavior that I otherwise would not have noticed and prepare myself mentally to deal with compulsions and panic.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Journaling really helps me a lot. I like it and it reveals insights to me why I do things. Then I can more easily own that part of my behavior and either modify it or decide it's no big deal and forget about it. I really like journaling.*


----------

